# Dogtra did good!



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi...I lost the collar and receiver last Sat.I called them Monday morning....sent them my transmitter next day air.....they made me a new receiver....and I received it back this morning!Three day turnaround from La. to California.211.70........not bad at all


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Glad to hear it Jay, I've had pretty fast service from them too. Just curious, what model coller do you have?


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Jay, glad to hear it. I recently just purchased my first collar. I went with the dogtra 2000NC so its good to hear that they have great customer service.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*2000nc*

After 18 yr with TT I went with this collar.I did move the rec. to the same spot as the TT because I like the buckle assy on the top of the neck.I delt with a fellow named Min.I will buy one of the small ones for a backup.Note: I ordered a short antenna for the 2000NC and it works great for my needs.......careful....its super hot....


----------

